# (Koi-)Teich trübt sich immer weiter ein!



## IrrerPhysio (20. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe mir nach langer Zeit endlich einen Teich gebastelt und da ich diesen schon etwas länger haben wollte ist er dann gleich etwas größer ausgefallen.
15x13x1,50.
Der Teich an sich ist seid letztes Jahr September ca angelegt.
Seitdem bastel ich unter anderm am drumherum und musste nun leider feststellen das sich das Wasser immer mehr verdunkelt. Die Filteranlage läuft nun seit einigen Tagen ca. 5-10 Stunden am Tag.
An sich nicht so tragisch nun musste ich vor 2 Tagen allerdings kurzfristig ein paar Kois aufnehmen und mache mir dann noch schon Gedanken ob das für die alles so gesund ist.

Ich bin totaler Anfänger und versuche mich natürlich darüber zu belesen.
Ich würde ich über jeden Tipp oder jede Anregung sehr freunen


----------



## troll20 (20. Juli 2018)

Hallo .... 
Wie darf man dich nennen?
Egal, herzlich willkommen im HGT.
Zum ersten, ein Filter muss 24 Stunden am Tag arbeiten .
Sonst killst du bei jedem abstellen die für den Teich wichtigen Bakterien. Weiterhin wird dem Teich die anscheinend einzigste Möglichkeit für Sauerstoffeintrag genommen, und das bei den Temperaturen ein no go.
Ist das da im Hintergrund der einzigste Filter?
Habt ihr schonmal die Wasserwerte ermittelt?
Wie sieht es mit frisch Wasser aus?
Und vor allem, von was für einen Besatz reden wir hier?


----------



## jolantha (20. Juli 2018)

Hallo Physio,
herzlich willkommen hier.
Auf jeden Fall solltest Du Dir so schnell es geht, einen Sauerstoffsprudler besorgen . Bei diesem Wetter ist es extrem wichtig, daß Dein
Wasser mit Sauerstoff angereichert wird . 
Zum Beispiel : https://www.google.com/search?q=sau...iem63cAhUUxaYKHaEeA5gQsAQILQ&biw=1600&bih=743
Ich hoffe, der Link geht in Ordnung, und wird nicht als Werbung gelöscht .


----------



## Teich4You (20. Juli 2018)

Moin.

Teichfilter jeder Art haben zwei Funktionen.

Zum Einen sollen Sie das Wasser biologisch aufbereiten.
Das machen Bakterien auf den Filtermedien die sich im Filter befinden.
Der Filter muss dazu aber 24/7 durchlaufen, da die Bakterien nicht trocken fallen dürfen und immer Sauerstoff benötigen.
Bekommen Sie das nicht, sterben sie ab.
Das Ansiedeln der Bakterien dauert allerdings mehrere Wochen bis Monate.

Zum Anderen können Filter dafür sorgen, dass der Teich klar wird.
Was den teich eintrübt sind Schwebealgen, die zu Milliarden im Wasser treiben.
Diese lassen sich nur mit einer UVC-Lampe soweit schädigen, dass sie verklumpen und der Filter sie "auffangen" kann.
Ansonsten sind sie einfach zu klein und flutschen durch.

Damit das allerdings funktioniert muss das Wasser dem Filter schnell genug zugeführt werden und die die UVC Leistung ausreichen das Wasser angemessen zu bestrahlen.
Ansonsten ist die Teilungsrate der Algen einfach größer als der Vernichtungsfaktor im Filter.
Je größer der Teich und je mehr Liter, desto mehr/schneller muss das Wasser durch den Filter.
Bei Teichen mit wenig Fischbesatz haben sich Werte von 1 bis 2 mal die Stunde bewährt.
Ich vermute dein Filter wird dazu zu klein sein.

Weiterhin wühlen die Koi gerne im Teich herum, so das auch dadurch eine Trübung entstehen kann.
Sofern du Bodengrund im Teich hast, wird das sehr schwierig eine dadurch verursachte Trübung zu vermeiden.


----------



## Zacky (20. Juli 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Je größer der Teich und je mehr Liter, desto mehr/schneller muss das Wasser durch den Filter.
> Bei Teichen mit wenig Fischbesatz haben sich Werte von 1 bis 2 mal die Stunde bewährt.


Meinst Du wirklich, dass es so notwendig ist. Das würde im Umkehrschluss bedeuten, dass größere Teiche mit theoretisch größerer biologischer Grundfläche (Folie und Co) schwerer zu filtern sind, als kleinere Teiche.

Welchen Faktor will man da annehmen? Ab welcher Größe sollte es dann berücksichtigt werden? Man spricht ja schon länger von 1x Stunde, obwohl vor 5-6 Jahrem noch 1 x in 2 Stunden reichte. Jetzt soll das Wasser halbstündlich oder bei größeren Teichen gar noch schneller/öfter durch den Filter?




Teich4You schrieb:


> Was den teich eintrübt sind Schwebealgen, die zu Milliarden im Wasser treiben.
> Diese lassen sich nur mit einer UVC-Lampe soweit schädigen, dass sie verklumpen und der Filter sie "auffangen" kann.


nur...würde ich ja nun nicht sagen, denn es gibt auch Teiche die das ganz ohne UVC schaffen. Dauert vielleicht länger und bedarf bestimmt auch anderer Randbedingungen, aber es geht.


----------



## Teich4You (20. Juli 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> Meinst Du wirklich, dass es so notwendig ist. Das würde im Umkehrschluss bedeuten, dass größere Teiche mit theoretisch größerer biologischer Grundfläche (Folie und Co) schwerer zu filtern sind, als kleinere Teiche.
> 
> Welchen Faktor will man da annehmen? Ab welcher Größe sollte es dann berücksichtigt werden? Man spricht ja schon länger von 1x Stunde, obwohl vor 5-6 Jahrem noch 1 x in 2 Stunden reichte. Jetzt soll das Wasser halbstündlich oder bei größeren Teichen gar noch schneller/öfter durch den Filter?



Ich habe es mal wieder falsch geschrieben.

Ich meine einmal alle 2 Stunden. 





Zacky schrieb:


> nur...würde ich ja nun nicht sagen, denn es gibt auch Teiche die das ganz ohne UVC schaffen. Dauert vielleicht länger und bedarf bestimmt auch anderer Randbedingungen, aber es geht.



Ja das stimmt. Ich habe meine Gedanken nur auf den im BIld zu sehenden Filter bezogen, der mir zu klein scheint.


----------



## teichinteressent (20. Juli 2018)

Für mich ist die Trübung durch Algen entstanden.
Für Fische völlig unbenklich.

Zusätzlicher Sauerstoffeintrag ist immer gut.


----------



## IrrerPhysio (20. Juli 2018)

Vielen lieben Dank für die Antworten.
Ich werde heute gleich mal los und schauen was ich so finde für den Sauerstoff.
Der Teich hat 3 unterschiedliche Zonen, dass sollte ich vielleicht noch dazuschreiben.
Wie man evtl auf den Bildern sehen kann entwickeln sich die Pflanzen soweit ganz gut.
Hinten habe ich etwas mit __ Wasserpest experimentiert aber irgendwie mag diese sich nicht so gut entwickeln bzw bekommt einen sehr dunklen Ton und vermehrt sich nicht.

Als Teichfilter habe ich mir Bio Teichfilter SET CBF350,B oder C +UVC Klärer +ECO-Teichpumpe das Ding geholt.
Werde es nun durchlaufen lassen...

Derzeit sind 12 Kois (kleine ca 8-10 cm) drin. Es müssen die nächste Zeit noch einige Goldfische rein. 
Das mit den Fischen war leider etwas kurzfristig da mein Schwiegervater seinen Teich leeren muss.

Durch die Sonne und Temperaturen geht schon recht viel Wasser im moment weg, dies fülle ich dann alle paar Wochen wieder auf.


----------



## teichinteressent (20. Juli 2018)

Warum müssen/sollen da noch Goldfische rein?

In einigen Jahren (2-8) machst du den Teich wieder leer, um die raus zu fischen. Dann hast du nämlich mehrere 100.

Wieviel Wasser hast du im Teich?
Mein Überschlag war 100.000 Liter.


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Juli 2018)

Die kleinen 12 Koi werden irgendwann  50...80cm...je nach Veranlagung und Futter.

Das werden für den Teich und die Technik schon Grenzen weit überschritten....

Es fehlt zumindest die Vorbereitung am Teich für eine Schwerkraftfilteralage.
BA .Bodenabläufe...
Mechanische Vorfilterung und Biostufe.....

Das wirst Du irgendwann merken.....das es nachteilig sein kann die Pumpen im Teich zu liegen zu haben.

Lass die Goldfische raus.....
Es wird ggf. zu unkontrollierter Vermehrung bei Koi und Golfischen kommen....
Das regelt dann die Natur brutal runter...
Die Grossen verenden zuerst...
Sauerstoffmangel. .....Pilze....Bakterien...

Nicht nur Wasser nachfüllen...sondern Frischwasswer regelmässig zuführen....


----------



## Digicat (20. Juli 2018)

Warum *MÜSSEN* in nächster Zeit noch Goldfische einziehen ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Ps.: Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## teichinteressent (20. Juli 2018)

> Für Fische völlig unbenklich.


In #7 sollte das natürlich 'unbedenklich' heißen.

Ganz so krass sehe ich das nicht.
Es ist immer noch Zeit, einen passenden Filter einzusetzen. 80 cm Fisch hast du nicht in 12 Monaten.
Einen 'Ghost' habe ich seit 8 Jahren, der auch schon viel älter ist, der mißt max 50 cm.

Was regelt die Natur brutal runter? Das habe ich nicht verstanden, bei mir wurde nichts geregelt.


----------



## IrrerPhysio (20. Juli 2018)

Also die alternative war ich nehme die Fische oder sie werden halt getötet da der Teich dort leer gemacht werden muss.
Ich habe bei sowas nen Helfersyndrom  
Das Resultat davon sind ein paar Pferde, Hunde und Katzen... Naja ich habe halt den Platz und bastel gerne rum. 
Um den Teich drumherum sieht man schon die Roten "Steine" wo ich eine Buchsbaumhecke anlegen will, alleine schon um eine Abgrenzung zum Reitplatz rechts zu bekommen.
Die Filteranlage hinten soll natürlich auch noch etwas verschönert werden. Entweder ein kleines Häuschen oder eine Holzeinrahmung, dass entscheide ich dann spontan.
Wenn es nicht ausreicht kann das natürlich noch verändert bzw erweitert werden. ( Hier nehme ich gerne Vorschläge an)
Wieviel Wasser in dem Teich ist kann ich nicht sagen das ich das schlichtweg nicht mitgemessen habe. ( Schande über mein Haupt falls das wichtig gewesen wäre.)

Die Umrandung mit dem Sand soll auch noch verändert werden und mit Kies dekoriert werden.
Vorne und hinten habe ich jeweils einen Überlauf mit Abfluss eingerichtet.


----------



## troll20 (20. Juli 2018)

Hallo ..... leider hab ich deinen Namen wohl überlesen, als Physio.
Die 12 Koi mit den 8 - 10 cm können dieses Jahr ohne Füttern noch ihre 20 - 30 cm erreichen. Dann wird es eng mit deinem Filter.
Gut das du ihn schon mal durchlaufen lässt 

Leider ist der Filter ein gepumpten System ( ist zwar Rückenfreundlich bei der Reinigung, jedoch Strom fressend).
Dazu kommt das er keine Grobreinigung hat und somit die Schwämme schnell verschmutzen. Was wiederum die biologische Reinigung herab setzt.
Da müsste man als erstes mal ansetzen. Sonst putzt du nur die Schwämme und zerstörst dabei auch jedesmal die Biologie.
Dann ist der Filter insgesamt auf lange Sicht für einen Koiteich viel zu klein. Weiterhin seh ich bei dir keine Oberflächen- Absaugung durch einen Skimmer. Und da fällt ordentlich was aufs Wasser was sich gar nicht erst zersetzen sollte. Jedoch muss auch dieses Wasser gefiltert werden. Um den Grobschmutz zu entfernen.
Dann fällt mir auf das du irgend wo im Teich deine Pumpe liegen hast. Ich hoffe ihr schaltet jedesmal vor dem ins Wasser gehen den Strom ab.
Ups geht ja nicht, da ja sonst der Filter stirbt. Das ist eine echt blöde Situation und kann für Mensch und Tier sehr gefährlich werden.
Wo liegt den deine Pumpe im Wasser? Hoffentlich ganz tief und mittig?
Wo hin läuft den das Wasser nach dem Filter?
An die gleiche Stelle wo die Pumpe liegt, oder ganz weit entfernt davon mit das Wasser schön durchmischt wird.

Wie du siehst alles nicht so einfach mit Fischen im Teich, aber auch alles kein Hexenwerk.
Von wo kommst du überhaupt?
Evtl. ist ja ein erfahrener Kiokichi in deiner Nähe wohnhaft und kann sich die Lage vor Ort mal anschauen und dir zeigen wie man die wichtigsten Wasserwerte ermittelt sowie deine Filteranlage etwas pimpen kann.

Puh was für ein langer Text. Jetzt braucht es erstmal +  und Denkpause.


----------



## IrrerPhysio (20. Juli 2018)

Also zum Namen das wäre Thomas und ich komme aus Rastede das ist nähe Oldenburg.

Die Pumpe liegt genau in der Mitte am tiefsten Punkt und der Schlauch geht quasi einmal auf die andere Seite des Teichs.direkt am Rand strömt es wieder aus. 
Das werde ich aber dieses Wochenende noch ändern, ich denke ich lasse es über ein kleines Rohr direkt hinten wieder einfliessen, so bekomme ich dann auch mein Plätschergeräusch 

Ich habe gerade im Baumarkt UVC Lampen gesehen direkt in den Teich sollen, ist sowas empfehlenswert ?  Einen Skimmer für die Oberfläche also zusätzlich einsetzen ? Habe ich das so richtig verstanden?


----------



## Zacky (20. Juli 2018)

IrrerPhysio schrieb:


> UVC Lampen gesehen direkt in den Teich sollen, ist sowas empfehlenswert ?


Direkt in den Teich ist nicht empfehlenswert. UVC-Strahlung sollte entsprechend abgeschirmt sein, so dass man nicht mit bloßem Auge in das Licht blicken kann. Wenn es sich um eine Tauch-UVC handelt, ist diese im Filterbereich (abgedeckt und mit Schalter) unterzubringen. Hast Du bitte mal eine genauere Bezeichnung oder gar ein Foto davon? UVC-Strahlung zerstört auch diverse Kunststoffe, wie auch die Folie, so dass solche Leuchten eigentlich nur in entsprechend geschützten Bereichen eingesetzt werden sollten.



IrrerPhysio schrieb:


> Einen Skimmer für die Oberfläche also zusätzlich einsetzen ?


Ein Skimmer ist immer empfehlenswert, da ein Skimmer den Schmutz von der Oberfläche saugen kann, bevor dieser sich im Teich absetzen kann und dort in Lösung aufgeht.


----------



## teichinteressent (20. Juli 2018)

> Wieviel Wasser in dem Teich ist kann ich nicht sagen das ich das schlichtweg nicht mitgemessen habe.


Das ist Punkt Nummer 1!
Da du in Mathematik kein 5 hattest, bekommt du das Volumen auch raus. Zylinder, Pyramidenstumpf, Würfel solten dir etwas sagen.

Bevor das nicht klar ist, kann dir keiner passende Technik empfehlen. Weder Filter noch Pumpe noch UVC.

Wer aber einen Teich bastelt, hat sich doch schon im Vorfeld Gedanken zur Technik gemacht. Wie waren deine Gedanken?
Warum hast du diesen Filter gewählt?



> ... oder sie werden halt getötet da der Teich dort leer gemacht werden muss.


Nimm die Fisch und bringe sie in einem großen Aquarium oder Kinderpool unter. Bei eBay-Kleinanzeigen findest du immer Interessenten.


----------



## IrrerPhysio (20. Juli 2018)

Okay klar kann man das herausbekommen, dazu müsste ich natürlich jede Zone einzeln vermessen um dann auf eine genaue Zahl zu kommen alles andere wäre halt nur über den Daumen gepeilte Schätzungen.

Auch wenn das vielleicht nicht so gut ankommt aber ich habe mir tatsächlich keine Gedanken um die Technik gemacht.... Bitte nicht böse sein aber ich bastl halt einfach drauf los.... Nachdem ich mit Paddock und Reitplatz fertig war habe ich mir diesen Teich gebastelt. Dann befüllt und Stück für Stück drumerumgebastelt und ihn bepflanzt.
Diese Pumpe bzw Filteranlage mit bis 60.000l Teichvolumen hörte sich halt im ersten Moment ausreichend an.


----------



## troll20 (20. Juli 2018)

Hallo Thomas, 
aus Rastede bei Bremen/ Oldenburg, schöne Gegend. Da gibt es doch hier im Forum einen Koistammtisch wenn ich mich recht erinnre.
Na der werden wir schon was finden bzw sich jemand melden. Teichvolumen ist Grundsätzlich wichtig wie teichinteressent schon geschrieben hat.
Jedoch seh ich das nicht so eng, da eine Behandlung von Fischen in so großen Gewässern völlig absurd ist.
Du schreibst du hast den Teich einfach mal so gebaut.... ohne zu planen 
Ich glaub die meisten haben ihren ersten so gebaut 

Aber warum du den gebaut hast und warum so wie er jetzt ist, dabei wirst du dir bestimmt was gedacht haben, oder?


IrrerPhysio schrieb:


> 15x13x1,50.


 ist schon mal ne Hausnummer. Rein rechnerisch wären das bei senkrechten Wänden knapp 300.000 Liter oder auch 300m³ wow. Zieht man jedoch Flachwasser bereiche und Stufen ab bleiben " nur " noch so knapp 100m³.
Das lässt sich dann auch noch Händeln. Jedoch würde ich zusehen das ich bei der Größe mit dem Filter unter die Erde gehe und ihn mit einer Gartenhütte überdache. Jedoch ist alles mit viel Arbeit und auch etwas nötigen Kleingeld verbunden. Von daher wäre die nächste Frage. Was willst du bzw was kannst du dir leisten an finanziellen und auch arbeitstechnischen Leistungen.
Ich klau mir mal ein Bild von @Mathias2508 als Beispiel für deinen möglichen Filter.






Solch IBC´s gibt es bei euch mit Sicherheit und diese in einen Filterkeller neben dem Teich. da drüber ein Holzdeck und ein kleines Gartenhaus.
Das lässt sich für einen Teich deiner größe  Finanziell am unteren Ende realisieren (nicht falsch verstehen, billig ist es trotzdem nicht  )

Aber wie gesagt alles deine Entscheidung und evtl. sagst ja auch: och nö das is mir zu stressig, ich hau die Fische lieber ins Brötchen


----------



## Teichfreund77 (20. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
nimmt dein Vater die Goldis wieder zurück?
Falls ja würde ich diese dann für den Übergang in einem Kinderplantschbecken halten, mit Lüfter im Schatten.
Regelmäßig das Wasser Wechseln und Regelmäßig Wenig Füttern.
Kaufe dir bitte einen Tröpfchen Test Koffer die kosten ca. 35€ damit du weißt wie deine Wasserwerte sind und wie du Sie Optimieren kannst, falls nötig.

Deine Filteranlage wird erst-mal reichen, aber in 1-2 Jahren wird es eng werden.
Bis dahin kannst du ja schauen ob du z.b René Idee aufgreifst, Platz ist bei dir ja mehr als genug.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Lion (22. Juli 2018)

IrrerPhysio schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe mir nach langer Zeit endlich einen Teich gebastelt und da ich diesen schon etwas länger haben wollte ist er dann gleich etwas größer ausgefallen.
> 15x13x1,50.
> Ich würde ich über jeden Tipp oder jede Anregung sehr freunen
> ...



hallo Thomas,
einen sehr schönen Teich hast Du dir da angelegt.
Techn. aufrüsten kann man das ganze ohne Probleme.
Um das Wasser wieder klarer zu bekommen, würde ich die Pumpe am Anfang auf einer
Tiefe von 30 bis 60cm legen, sobald die Sicht gut ist, kannst Du die Pumpe dann kontinuierlich
immer tiefer legen. 
Wie schon geschrieben: 24Std./ 7Tage laufen lassen.
Eine UV C als erstes kaufen, und vor dem Filter anschließen oder eine Tauch-UV c in der ersten
Filterkammer unterbringen.

Weil Du schon Koi s eingesetzt hast, würde ich nur einen reinen Koi Teich haben wollen.

Im laufe der Zeit wirst Du dann das __ Filtersystem vergrößern müssen und die Leistung an diesem
Teich anpassen. 
Wie schon geschrieben: Einen Skimmer mit eigener Pumpe und evtl. mit Spaltsieb
Dann vieleicht einen 2ten Filter (großer 5 Kammer Reihenfilter) mit eigener Pumpe.

Gepumpte Teichfilter funktionieren genau so gut wie Schwerkraftfilter und bei den modernen
sparsammen Pumpen ist der Stromverbrauch kein Problem mehr.
Jedes System hat seine Vorteile und Nachteile.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass dieses ein reiner Tierteich ist und kein Schwimmteich.
Bei Schwimmteiche kenne ich mich nicht aus, da müsstest Du dich informieren, welche Elektronik
dafür geeignet ist und meine Empfehlungen von hier oben musst Du dann ganz schnell vergessen.

Habe viel Freude an deinem Teich und gute Wasserwerte wünscht dir
 Léon


----------



## troll20 (22. Juli 2018)

Ich verstehe nicht warum hier immer wieder die UVC ausgekramt wird. Er hat eine direkt am Filter siehe Beitrag 1 von ihm.
Und diese ist direkt für seinen Filter und dem entsprechenden Durchsatz ausgelegt. Dazu kommt das sie nicht als so alt sein kann, wenn jetzt erst der Filter neu aufgestellt worden ist.
Einzig und allein liegt es a) an der Filtergröße die b) nicht mehr Durchfluß erlaubt. Dementsprechend werden die Nährstoffe im Teich freigesetzt und die Algen teilen sich schneller als der Filter es schafft sie raus zu holen. 
Noch was übersehen?

Ja die Koi werden dazu noch ordentlich gründeln und entsprechend alles oeicht bewegliche in Schwebe halten.
Und dazu kommt dieser sehr spezielle Sommer der an vielen Teilchen zu den unterschiedlichsten Problemen führt .


----------



## Lion (23. Juli 2018)

IrrerPhysio schrieb:


> Also zum Namen das wäre Thomas und ich komme aus Rastede das ist nähe Oldenburg.
> 
> Ich habe gerade im Baumarkt UVC Lampen gesehen direkt in den Teich sollen, ist sowas empfehlenswert ?  Einen Skimmer für die Oberfläche also zusätzlich einsetzen ? Habe ich das so richtig verstanden?





troll20 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum hier immer wieder die UVC ausgekramt wird. Er hat eine direkt am Filter siehe Beitrag 1 von ihm.



hallo troll20, René,
wir haben nur auf die Frage(n) von Thomas geantwortet.


----------



## Dr.J (24. Juli 2018)

Die extremen Temperaturen, direkte Sonneneinstrahlung, Pollenflug, Phosphateintrag durch Füllwasser, etc.... führen zur Zeit zu vermehrten Algenwachstum, das man schwer in Griff bekommt.
Kannste machen nix, musste gugge zu........


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Aug. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Was den teich eintrübt sind Schwebealgen, die zu Milliarden im Wasser treiben.
> Diese lassen sich nur mit einer UVC-Lampe soweit schädigen, dass sie verklumpen und der Filter sie "auffangen" kann.


Bei mir machen das die Pflanzen im Bachlauf, ich benötige so eine Killerlampe nicht.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Bei Teichen mit wenig Fischbesatz haben sich Werte von 1 bis 2 mal die Stunde bewährt.
> Ich vermute dein Filter wird dazu zu klein sein.



Wo auch du immer deiner Weisheiten her hast. das stimmt nicht.
Bei mir paddeln 3 Große Koi und ein kleiner sowie gefühlte 1000 Goldelrizten. Mein Filterbach läuft von 11:00 bis 14:00. Der Rest des Tages steht da das Wasser drin und die Pflanzen hohlen weiter die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser.




Teich4You schrieb:


> Weiterhin wühlen die Koi gerne im Teich herum, so das auch dadurch eine Trübung entstehen kann.
> Sofern du Bodengrund im Teich hast, wird das sehr schwierig eine dadurch verursachte Trübung zu vermeiden.



Bei mir ist eine Sicht bis 1,0 bzw 1,6 m das reicht.
Klar ist das nicht 100% klar. Dafür haben meine Koi ein natürliches Leben. Auf dem Teichgrund habe ich noch eine 10W SunSun Eco - Pumpe...also Gefühlt schaft die das Teichwasser nur 1 x im Monat durch meinen kleinen Oase 5.1 zu Pumpen. Die Pumpe soll nur ein bisschen das Sediment am Teichgrund reduzieren und in den Oase schaffen. Alle paar Wochen mache ich den Oase mal sauber.


----------



## Teich4You (2. Aug. 2018)

Dann ist ja alles gut. Glückwunsch.


----------

